
Ask HN: Can you help me find a junior ML job? - birewlk
Hello HN, I&#x27;m new around here, but from what I&#x27;ve heard, this is the place to be.<p>So long story short, I&#x27;m a bit down on my luck these days job-wise, so I thought I&#x27;d see if anyone here could help.  My background is in quantum mechanics.  I pursued that into my post-graduate education, but dropped out of my phd program in order to switch focus towards machine learning.  I&#x27;m currently enrolled in a short-term intensive ML course which is finishing up in January.<p>My programming mostly uses C&#x2F;Python, and I am familiar with packages including scipy&#x2F;numpy&#x2F;sklearn&#x2F;seaborn&#x2F;matplotlib&#x2F;pandas.  I have some limited experience with mysql&#x2F;html.<p>My long-term goal&#x2F;dream is to get involved with bleeding edge AI research since I find that field incredibly exciting.<p>Obviously, I don&#x27;t have much industry experience, so I&#x27;d be looking for a junior role where I can get some mentorship while getting my hands dirty in the field.  I work best with some direction, but I also have some very exciting ideas for applications of ML which are currently a bit beyond my grasp, but I&#x27;m working towards them.<p>I have a github page, but its pretty sparse right now, and I only have a few samples of old coursework with poor commenting&#x2F;formatting.<p>I learn fast.<p>I&#x27;m located in the Boston area, and I&#x27;d like to stay here, but I&#x27;d consider relocation for the right opportunity.<p>So, that&#x27;s me in a nutshell.  I&#x27;m clearly higher risk than a seasoned veteran of the field, but I think I would bring good value to the right organization.
======
yvorona
head over to iotasecurity.com, and lets talk.

~~~
birewlk
I sent a message on the website.

